# Preorder: Canon EOS-1D X Mark III with bonuses and a giveaway



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 7, 2020)

> You can now preorder the brand new Canon EOS-1D X Mark III from our exclusive affiliate partner.
> *What you get when you preorder from us.*
> 
> Canon EOS-1D X Mark III Body
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## mclaren777 (Jan 7, 2020)

That's a pretty solid deal, but I'm going to wait for the 5D5 before deciding.


----------



## wickedac (Jan 7, 2020)

I guess that settles the debate on whether it's really 20 MP.


----------



## GoldWing (Jan 7, 2020)

At 20MP... I don't want it. Or Need it.


----------



## serhatakbal (Jan 7, 2020)

Congratulations Canon
so we understood that 4 years you slept well..
20,1 MP.... seems like a joke.


----------



## tpatana (Jan 7, 2020)

Only reason I'm not pre-ordering is that I'm not sure if I want the first shipment...


----------



## Warrenl (Jan 7, 2020)

According o the B&H video it does have AF in 4K60 crop mode. 6:56 in video


----------



## peters (Jan 7, 2020)

Warrenl said:


> According o the B&H video it does have AF in 4K60 crop mode. 6:56 in video


I guess the crop has to be 1,3, if my math is correct?


----------



## HarryFilm (Jan 7, 2020)

Hmmmmm... We have multiple 50.3 megapixel 16-bits-per-channel MF cameras sitting around and YET the bosses still pre-order TEN of the 1Dx3's --- I guess that means Canon STILL makes great cameras! Congratulations to Canon, bacause from what I've seen from online hand-on videos so far, it looks like the good stuff is still all there AND it comes with extras like Clog, 20 fps burst rate and more than just decent dynamic range! Not bad for a Full frame camera!

Still .... it DOES NOT have 6.8 micron super-low-light-sensitive photosites on a 50.3 megapixel 65mm MF sensor with 16 bits per colour channel! AND Canon DOES NOT HAVE a 2/3rds inch and APS-C super-smartphone with 8k video/50 megapixel imaging and 2x optical zoom lens! Call us when you get that!

,


----------



## masterpix (Jan 7, 2020)

Still disspointed having no increase in sensor size, I was under the impression of "increase in resolution" means 24-28MP sensor. And since I am not into video, would wait for the next 5D...


----------



## SecureGSM (Jan 7, 2020)

GoldWing said:


> At 20MP... I don't want it. Or Need it.


Just wait until AF tracking quality real life information becomes available.
For a businessman, you arrived at the conclusion a bit too fast. If this new cam gets you more winner shots in critical focus, why would you not consider giving this a go?


----------



## tpatana (Jan 7, 2020)

BH-Photo says Feb 14th. I assume that's false news?


----------



## GoldWing (Jan 7, 2020)

1 qtr


tpatana said:


> BH-Photo says Feb 14th. I assume that's false news?


They said 2 months today. I was just curious


----------



## tpatana (Jan 7, 2020)

GoldWing said:


> 1 qtr
> 
> They said 2 months today. I was just curious



I have thing in July, so March would be perfect so I can wait until May to make sure it's not from the first batch, and then have 2 months time to break it in.


----------



## GoldWing (Jan 7, 2020)

tpatana said:


> I have thing in July, so March would be perfect so I can wait until May to make sure it's not from the first batch, and then have 2 months time to break it in.


Both the 1DX and 1DXII has issues at roll out. Mirror Box, Media Compatibility and PCB issues. Between the service advisories that were hard fought to get and the repeated repairs by CPS it was really a troubling experience for those who first adopted the cameras.

At $6500 per copy and two CFExpress 256GB cards and a spare battery plus tax.... you're at about $8,000 to say "hello". 

As always post your experience with CPS if you buy first so others can benefit.

It took us 5 copies of the 1DXMKII to get three working copies and two replacements of the 1DX. Just a heads up there is a price to pay for being first in line.


----------



## Trey T (Jan 7, 2020)

They called the wireless attachment “WTF...” @ a really wtf price of $600+


----------



## justaCanonuser (Jan 7, 2020)

masterpix said:


> Still disspointed having no increase in sensor size, I was under the impression of "increase in resolution" means 24-28MP sensor. And since I am not into video, would wait for the next 5D...


Increase in sensor size? I don't think that Canon joins the medium format market... sorry for that joke but I had to make it here  Seriously, I think the1D-X Mk III really has to offer some other huge advantages, because Canon did not increase the sensor's resolution. Otherwise, they only would increase the market for refurbished Mk II cameras.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jan 7, 2020)

GoldWing said:


> At $6500 per copy and two CFExpress 256GB cards and a spare battery plus tax.... you're at about $8,000 to say "hello".


Who on earth is filling up a 256GB card on a 20mp camera? Maybe if you're doing video, but surely a more reasonable 128GB card is adequate for most uses.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Jan 7, 2020)

Trey T said:


> They called the wireless attachment “WTF...” @ a really wtf price of $600+


LOL. When I read this announcement, I immediately imagined a photographer at the rim of a sports field, bustling in his many pockets to seek something and muttering "Where The F((beep)) is my WTF?".

Japanese companies really derive to have international consultants in their marketing teams before they fix a new product name. I remember the stir in Spanish speaking countries that Mitsubishi made with their new "Pajero" model, back in the early 80s. In fact, the Spanish meaning of that word may have turned into a very smart sales strategy in such countries, despite it was most probably not intended by Mitsubishi's marketing.


----------



## Tyler Edwards (Jan 7, 2020)

justaCanonuser said:


> I remember the stir in Spanish speaking countries that Mitsubishi made with their new "Pajero" model, back in the early 80s.



Even better was the Chevy “Nova” LOL.


----------



## daniela (Jan 7, 2020)

Hi Guys!
I got an newsletter from the local professional shop. The camera will cost 7360 Euros in Austria. What an incredible price. This is 1050 Euros more than the Mark 2 version at the time of announcement. Wow.

I was until reading the heavily pricing thinking of buying the Mark III. But as an non-professional this is definitively to much. Professional photographers will need all this new features, but for me price vs. performance is not in relation.

Daniela


----------



## Arod820 (Jan 7, 2020)

I know I’m way off topic here but anybody know if the Red Hydrogen One can be used as a field monitor for canon? They’re going cheap on eBay and it would be nice to be able to use it for Canon C’s and Reds.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 7, 2020)

Tyler Edwards said:


> Even better was the Chevy “Nova” LOL.



It turns out that that's been debunked...as I found out the last time *I* brought it up!

But speaking of inappropriate marketing, I love seeing four wheel drives with TRD proudly emblazoned on them....


----------



## tpatana (Jan 7, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Who on earth is filling up a 256GB card on a 20mp camera? Maybe if you're doing video, but surely a more reasonable 128GB card is adequate for most uses.



I'm using 1DX Mark1 and I often shoot 300GB+ at 8h sports events. So yes, I'm planning to buy some 400-500GB cards for this. Unfortunate cost adder...


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jan 7, 2020)

tpatana said:


> I'm using 1DX Mark1 and I often shoot 300GB+ at 8h sports events. So yes, I'm planning to buy some 400-500GB cards for this. Unfortunate cost adder...


Fair enough. You must change shutters like underwear.


----------



## unfocused (Jan 7, 2020)

daniela said:


> Hi Guys!
> I got an newsletter from the local professional shop. The camera will cost 7360 Euros in Austria. What an incredible price. This is 1050 Euros more than the Mark 2 version at the time of announcement. Wow.
> 
> I was until reading the heavily pricing thinking of buying the Mark III. But as an non-professional this is definitively to much. Professional photographers will need all this new features, but for me price vs. performance is not in relation.
> ...


I'm going to go out on a limb here and predict that the Mark III will drop in price more quickly than the Mark I and II did. I don't expect a huge price drop, but I think it will at least fall to the price of the Mark II at introduction within the next 4-6 months, possibly sooner.


----------



## unfocused (Jan 7, 2020)

GoldWing said:


> At 20MP... I don't want it. Or Need it.


I'd love to know the reaction of your sports photography peers. Canon is saying this camera was specifically designed with input from top level photographers of professional sports to meet their needs. While I shoot sports as the major part of my work, my small college sports work is not in the same league as your work. I've been pretty clear that I wanted more resolution, in part because I definitely need cropping flexibility. I'm reserving final judgment until I can test it out and see for myself (I intend to use my CPS membership to borrow one as soon as they are available).

Since this camera, by Canon's own admission, is targeted toward you and your peers, if it isn't generating interest among the people you work with, that would be quite interesting. Not suggesting Canon is *******. After all, it looks like Nikon is also going with 20 mp, so they have us over a barrel. But, I would like to know what your friends and colleagues are thinking.


----------



## Southstorm (Jan 7, 2020)

WFT-E9A Wireless File Transmitter


----------



## tpatana (Jan 7, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Fair enough. You must change shutters like underwear.


Still on my original shutter.

But planning to get Mark3 so I can leave the Mark1 as back-up and give the shutter some rest. Funnily enough, I bought grey market Mark1 as I got good enough deal I thought it's worth the risk of not having Canon warranty (it came with 1 year 3rd party warranty instead). Now after many years of happy shooting, I can say it was good gamble at least this time.

For Mark3, I assume I'm getting it very early so probably grey market 3rd party sellers don't have deals yet so will probably buy from BH/Adorama.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jan 7, 2020)

tpatana said:


> Still on my original shutter.
> 
> But planning to get Mark3 so I can leave the Mark1 as back-up and give the shutter some rest. Funnily enough, I bought grey market Mark1 as I got good enough deal I thought it's worth the risk of not having Canon warranty (it came with 1 year 3rd party warranty instead). Now after many years of happy shooting, I can say it was good gamble at least this time.
> 
> For Mark3, I assume I'm getting it very early so probably grey market 3rd party sellers don't have deals yet so will probably buy from BH/Adorama.


Wow, have you ever checked your shutter count on the Mark I?


----------



## tpatana (Jan 7, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Wow, have you ever checked your shutter count on the Mark I?



Yea, it's only around 300k. Nothing compared to real pros who do that much in a year on several bodies.


----------



## GoldWing (Jan 7, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Who on earth is filling up a 256GB card on a 20mp camera? Maybe if you're doing video, but surely a more reasonable 128GB card is adequate for most uses.


So we're up at 7AM at "coach and referee" meetings shooting everything.
8AM 1 st round competition begins with 11 athletes competing as individuals. We have to shoot each athlete and then participating. 

1030 long distance races 20 athletes we have to follow in boat and get pictures of each athlete and as groups at start, in race and finish line.

I could.go on but we don't stop until sunset.

Do you have any idea how many 1000'a of pictures we get each round each day.

On the 1DXMKII I've filled up 256 and with auto switching taken up some of another.

When. Shooting the Olympics and international sporting competitions the work in intense. Then we pick our favorite shots from those we've sent to editors and stay up all.night and the. Repeat for an entire week or two weeks.

That how WE FILL 256 cards


----------



## slclick (Jan 7, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> Just wait until AF tracking quality real life information becomes available.
> For a businessman, you arrived at the conclusion a bit too fast. If this new cam gets you more winner shots in critical focus, why would you not consider giving this a go?





SteveC said:


> It turns out that that's been debunked...as I found out the last time *I* brought it up!
> 
> But speaking of inappropriate marketing, I love seeing four wheel drives with TRD proudly emblazoned on them....


Fill us in, urban dictionary says nothing except for the obvious and something if you're from Rockhurst, your comment cannot be that geographically specific.


----------



## slclick (Jan 7, 2020)

Tyler Edwards said:


> Even better was the Chevy “Nova” LOL.


Caribe!


----------



## amorse (Jan 7, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Who on earth is filling up a 256GB card on a 20mp camera? Maybe if you're doing video, but surely a more reasonable 128GB card is adequate for most uses.


I think that is very likely needed for video more than anything else. According to DPReview, recording raw video will fill a 128GB card in just over 5 minutes of recording. I'm sure that will be a lot of fun to edit!


----------



## Jim Corbett (Jan 7, 2020)

For those crazy speeds it offers, there must be a bundle with a spare shutter!


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 7, 2020)

So $6500 for the new 64GB CF Express Card and a reader? OUCH! 

But since it comes with a free Canon 1DX Mk III, that's pretty sweet!


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 7, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Who on earth is filling up a 256GB card on a 20mp camera?



Me.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 7, 2020)

slclick said:


> Fill us in, urban dictionary says nothing except for the obvious and something if you're from Rockhurst, your comment cannot be that geographically specific.



Ironic that you should say "fill us in" when all you have to do with TRD is fill in a missing vowel, one that almost isn't pronounced. Hint, it goes between the T and the R and appears rather late in the alphabet.


----------



## bitcars (Jan 7, 2020)

I don't understand why some people are bogged down with the 20 Mpx vs 24 Mpx. Does 4 Mpx difference really contribute to any perceivable IQ improvement? Why is it such as deal breaker?


----------



## PureClassA (Jan 7, 2020)

bitcars said:


> I don't understand why some people are bogged down with the 20 Mpx vs 24 Mpx. Does 4 Mpx difference really contribute to any perceivable IQ improvement? Why is it such as deal breaker?


For the majority of the pros who will use it? It isn't


----------



## Jim Corbett (Jan 7, 2020)

bitcars said:


> I don't understand why some people are bogged down with the 20 Mpx vs 24 Mpx. Does 4 Mpx difference really contribute to any perceivable IQ improvement? Why is it such as deal breaker?


Because Sony...


----------



## magarity (Jan 8, 2020)

I thought the wireless problem was solved by putting the antenna in the OVF hump, why is the wireless transmitter still a separate part?


----------



## tpatana (Jan 8, 2020)

magarity said:


> I thought the wireless problem was solved by putting the antenna in the OVF hump, why is the wireless transmitter still a separate part?



If I recall correctly, the hump is the gps antenna. Might be wireless antenna in there too.

The wireless transmitter will have better antenna for more range/speed.


----------



## navastronia (Jan 8, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Who on earth is filling up a 256GB card on a 20mp camera? Maybe if you're doing video, but surely a more reasonable 128GB card is adequate for most uses.



According to DPR, this camera will fill a 256GB card in a little over 10 minutes while recording RAW video at maximum quality.









DPReview TV: Canon 1D X Mark III for video


Canon's 1D X Mark III sets a new standard for video specs in a DSLR-style camera. What's it like to use? Jordan Drake from DPReview TV shares his first impressions of this camera's impressive video capabilities.




www.dpreview.com





EDIT: Amorse beat me to it


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jan 8, 2020)

No, I beat you to it, as I said that I realize that when recording video, especially raw, you could easily fill this. And I accept that maybe some hardcore sports shooters might also need this capacity. But I would hardly say that dual 256GB cards on a 20mp camera is a bare minimum just to operate the camera as the person that originally posted that insinuated.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jan 8, 2020)

daniela said:


> Hi Guys!
> I got an newsletter from the local professional shop. The camera will cost 7360 Euros in Austria. What an incredible price. This is 1050 Euros more than the Mark 2 version at the time of announcement. Wow.
> 
> I was until reading the heavily pricing thinking of buying the Mark III. But as an non-professional this is definitively to much. Professional photographers will need all this new features, but for me price vs. performance is not in relation.
> ...


Not all professional photog will need all of these features.


----------



## navastronia (Jan 8, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> No, I beat you to it, as I said that I realize that when recording video, especially raw, you could easily fill this. And I accept that maybe some hardcore sports shooters might also need this capacity. But I would hardly say that dual 256GB cards on a 20mp camera is a bare minimum just to operate the camera as the person that originally posted that insinuated.



Naw, your post was too vague and speculative.


----------



## drama (Jan 8, 2020)

The only people complaining about 20mp vs 24 mp are people who were never going to buy one. For me, all my images are going to be maximum full bleed in a magazine or newspaper - for which 20mpx has always been fine. The rest is consumed online. If I wanted to shoot for a billboard, I'd find a larger sensor and go back to 1995 when that might be relevant. As it is, this release is the second exciting Canon release (the first being the M6 mk2). It's nice to see Canon be (by their standards at least) aggressive. I'll be picking up a 1DX3 this summer when it's upgrade time.


----------



## degos (Jan 8, 2020)

bitcars said:


> I don't understand why some people are bogged down with the 20 Mpx vs 24 Mpx. Does 4 Mpx difference really contribute to any perceivable IQ improvement? Why is it such as deal breaker?



That's a bit of a straw man, it's not really about 20 versus 24MP. It's more about Canon's deliberate segmentation of the market. They say in the whitepaper that studio and landscapers should go and use the 50MP beast, press photographers use the 1DX3 and wildlifers... well they've got the ancient 7D2 I suppose.

The 1DX3 has enough internal throughput to do 30MP at 18fps. But they give us 20.1 and tell us to be grateful that they bothered.



drama said:


> The only people complaining about 20mp vs 24 mp are people who were never going to buy one. For me, all my images are going to be maximum full bleed in a magazine or newspaper - for which 20mpx has always been fine.



So you never have an editor crop your photo? You're never focal-length limited and can't fill the frame?

Even at 1200mm I'm sometimes limited and need to crop. So the 1DX3 isn't going to help me, and hence I'll ignore it and stay with the older models. Maybe in 2021 we'll see a mirrorless 1D that actually belongs in the 2020s.


----------



## Todd (Jan 8, 2020)

bitcars said:


> I don't understand why some people are bogged down with the 20 Mpx vs 24 Mpx. Does 4 Mpx difference really contribute to any perceivable IQ improvement? Why is it such as deal breaker?


Because wildlife photographers are almost never 'too close' to their subject. If Canon made the Mark III so much faster, then they shouldn't have any problem pushing through 24 or even 28 megapixels and still have 14 FPS with a buffer around 100 shots. Why not bump the resolution just a little to create a buzz on the internet and maybe draw in some new customers instead of relying solely on the existing professional customer that you already know will upgrade. Canon develops products from a safe and conservative engineering perspective and not from a marketing perspective. Does it make business sense to rest on your laurels in a rapidly declining business segment? The professionals will upgrade because they probably already have a very tired Mark II with a really high shutter count and their business can more easily absorb the cost, but the not-quite-professional may see the incremental changes to the Mark III as not worth their hard earned $6500 and may choose to it that money toward a more reliable car. Sometimes you have to wonder if Canon makes its decisions based on the marketplace or based on their own engineering limitations. They always seem to be playing catch up rather than innovating.


----------



## Birdshooter (Jan 8, 2020)

I have a Mark II, and without a bump in megapixels it does not matter to me that the camera shoots 2 frames faster than the Mark II. At 14 fps the images already overlap one another and to get two more frames is not a deal maker for me. 

I am sure the Mark III will be a fabulous camera, but.... how long before they bring out a mirrorless camera that is fast enough to use professionally for sports or wildlife?

Dropping nearly 10k in Canada by the time you figure taxes in for Mark III, then having a R camera come out that can shoot just as fast as the Mark III or almost as fast would be a kick in the teeth especially if the rumors of a movable sensor are true and a pro R is introduced.. So, to me.... its more waiting to see what Canon brings to the table in 2020. If there was a proven adapter to go on my 600II to shoot with the Sony A9 I would have left Canon as well.


----------



## Nelu (Jan 8, 2020)

Birdshooter said:


> I have a Mark II, and without a bump in megapixels it does not matter to me that the camera shoots 2 frames faster than the Mark II. At 14 fps the images already overlap one another and to get two more frames is not a deal maker for me.
> 
> I am sure the Mark III will be a fabulous camera, but.... how long before they bring out a mirrorless camera that is fast enough to use professionally for sports or wildlife?
> 
> Dropping nearly 10k in Canada by the time you figure taxes in for Mark III, then having a R camera come out that can shoot just as fast as the Mark III or almost as fast would be a kick in the teeth especially if the rumors of a movable sensor are true and a pro R is introduced.. So, to me.... its more waiting to see what Canon brings to the table in 2020. If there was a proven adapter to go on my 600II to shoot with the Sony A9 I would have left Canon as well.


I'm exactly in the same boat here. I even ordered a Sony A9 from eBay but I quickly checked the YouTube videos about that camera and the Canon 600mm and I cancelled the order; the results were not satisfactory for me so I'll wait for the new mirrorless, just like you...and probably, many others.
Till then, the 1DX, the 5D Mark IV and the EOS-R will do, each for its own purpose.


----------



## reef58 (Jan 8, 2020)

drama said:


> The only people complaining about 20mp vs 24 mp are people who were never going to buy one. For me, all my images are going to be maximum full bleed in a magazine or newspaper - for which 20mpx has always been fine. The rest is consumed online. If I wanted to shoot for a billboard, I'd find a larger sensor and go back to 1995 when that might be relevant. As it is, this release is the second exciting Canon release (the first being the M6 mk2). It's nice to see Canon be (by their standards at least) aggressive. I'll be picking up a 1DX3 this summer when it's upgrade time.



I was complaining and I am going to buy one. So there.


----------



## bitcars (Jan 8, 2020)

Todd said:


> Because wildlife photographers are almost never 'too close' to their subject. If Canon made the Mark III so much faster, then they shouldn't have any problem pushing through 24 or even 28 megapixels and still have 14 FPS with a buffer around 100 shots. Why not bump the resolution just a little to create a buzz on the internet and maybe draw in some new customers instead of relying solely on the existing professional customer that you already know will upgrade. Canon develops products from a safe and conservative engineering perspective and not from a marketing perspective. Does it make business sense to rest on your laurels in a rapidly declining business segment? The professionals will upgrade because they probably already have a very tired Mark II with a really high shutter count and their business can more easily absorb the cost, but the not-quite-professional may see the incremental changes to the Mark III as not worth their hard earned $6500 and may choose to it that money toward a more reliable car. Sometimes you have to wonder if Canon makes its decisions based on the marketplace or based on their own engineering limitations. They always seem to be playing catch up rather than innovating.



Thanks for your answer, I think it makes a lot of sense, but I think to say that Canon isn't innovating isn't exactly fair. Even mark III's huge bump in the onboard processing power, high ISO range, weight save, AF improvement, new AF-on button, 16/20 FPS, and 1000+ buffer are all exciting features. To my eyes I haven't seen capabilities like these in any gear before.

With that said, I think mark III simply isn't the ideal bird/wildlife gear where pixel count is a high priority. At least it is not more so than X mark II, D5, or even A9, which all generally fall into the same pixel count bracket, give or take the extra 4 Mpx. But for it's purpose as a sports shooter, I still think it is heading towards the correct direction.

You mentioned marketing strategy of Canon. It's a good point and I agree that Canon isn't prioritizing its focus in wildlife photographer market with this camera. But for a good reason: the upcoming Olympics in Tokyo.

My personal opinion for bird/wildlife is that APS-C sensor cameras may strike a better balance between useful pixels counts and speed. For Full frame camera to deliver the same results, I think a high pixel body is a great choice if it can bring high enough FPS (8~10+), such as the D850, Sony A7R IV. I hope to see Canon's high megapixel R to match that ability, although I doubt 10 FPS on a 70+ Mpx is technically possible for Canon yet, but I'd love to be proven wrong.


----------



## bitcars (Jan 8, 2020)

degos said:


> That's a bit of a straw man, it's not really about 20 versus 24MP. It's more about Canon's deliberate segmentation of the market. They say in the whitepaper that studio and landscapers should go and use the 50MP beast, press photographers use the 1DX3 and wildlifers... well they've got the ancient 7D2 I suppose.



Good point. Perhaps we'd all be happier when Canon has it's next high megapixel R or the R II come out shooting at 10+ FPS, if they can manage that. Right now they really don't have anything to answer the wildlife photographer's needs.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jan 8, 2020)

I really don't think Canon cares about marketing their flagship $6500 camera to the very specific use case that wildlife photography is. I imagine that the number of people out there making a living doing nothing but wildlife photography is pretty tiny at this point, at least compared to the target market. Similarly, the number of people doing it for a hobby that have $6500 to drop on a new camera is probably similarly insignificant to Canon.

This camera is for professional photojournalists, of which there are many, and the lucky ones even have a backing from a news agency to foot the huge bill for this camera. And they don't need more than 20mp for online and print news photos.

It's also for sports shooters. While they're probably a little further away from the action compared to photojournalists, it's usually not as distant as wildlife photographers, and Canon has a whole stable of super telephotos to sell you that will negate that issue for the distances that are involved in sports shooting.

The camera market is crashing and Canon has to focus its best and most expensive products on the few markets that it can still sell to. If you are just a hobbyist wildlife photographer, the simple truth is that Canon doesn't care that much about you, at least from the standpoint of planning their flagship product.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Jan 8, 2020)

unfocused said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here and predict that the Mark III will drop in price more quickly than the Mark I and II did. I don't expect a huge price drop, but I think it will at least fall to the price of the Mark II at introduction within the next 4-6 months, possibly sooner.


And on the topic of pricing, I notice here in the UK the price of the 1DXii is rising! WEX had it listed at £3,999 yesterday, and tonight it's gone up to £4,999! 

A big part of this is the ending of a Christmas season offer (£800 back) but makes you wonder if there is a sense the 1DXiiii may not be quite so popular that the 1DXii needs such a discount? - of course it could just mean there isn't so much stock remaining, so no need to discount?


----------



## Nelu (Jan 8, 2020)

StoicalEtcher said:


> And on the topic of pricing, I notice here in the UK the price of the 1DXii is rising! WEX had it listed at £3,999 yesterday, and tonight it's gone up to £4,999!
> 
> A big part of this is the ending of a Christmas season offer (£800 back) but makes you wonder if there is a sense the 1DXiiii may not be quite so popular that the 1DXii needs such a discount? - of course it could just mean there isn't so much stock remaining, so no need to discount?


Same here, this is what I posted on this site maybe a couple of days ago:
https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/i...-x-mark-iii-summary.38019/page-29#post-807772
Anyhow, with the new RF lens on the horizon I won't buy any new dslr, be it the Mark II or the Mark III. I'm starting to gather the cash for the *Canon RF 70-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM*


----------



## Russ6357 (Jan 9, 2020)

degos said:


> That's a bit of a straw man, it's not really about 20 versus 24MP. It's more about Canon's deliberate segmentation of the market. They say in the whitepaper that studio and landscapers should go and use the 50MP beast, press photographers use the 1DX3 and wildlifers... well they've got the ancient 7D2 I suppose.
> 
> The 1DX3 has enough internal throughput to do 30MP at 18fps. But they give us 20.1 and tell us to be grateful that they bothered.
> 
> ...



^^^ THIS ^^^
When I consider the total group of shooters who spend money on big glass (as in pricey), in the uk at least, it’s dominated by birders, wildlife and then landscape shooters. I’d be surprised if there are more than a hundred sports pros, perhaps the same again fashion show shooters and I’ll guess about that again general journalist photographers. I’m probably over counting. There’s likely thousands of birders alone in the South of England.

just look at the propensity of YouTube videos on wildlife and birding subjects.

Yet here in 2020 I gave to compromise with a 5D V and a 1DX mkIi as a combo when I’d wager many many of use want 30MP 10-12 FPS and war horse build quality


----------



## Nelu (Jan 9, 2020)

Russ6357 said:


> ^^^ THIS ^^^
> When I consider the total group of shooters who spend money on big glass (as in pricey), in the uk at least, it’s dominated by birders, wildlife and then landscape shooters. I’d be surprised if there are more than a hundred sports pros, perhaps the same again fashion show shooters and I’ll guess about that again general journalist photographers. I’m probably over counting. There’s likely thousands of birders alone in the South of England.
> 
> just look at the propensity of YouTube videos on wildlife and birding subjects.
> ...


I'm with you on this but I sincerely hope Canon did their homework and have the correct information about their customer base. I also believe that the actual numbers for the "pro" users are inflated and I think that more 1DX's might be actually purchased by wealthy enthusiasts but of course, this is just a hunch, I have no information about it.
I guess time and sales will tell if Canon's decision was right...


----------



## Alex784 (Jan 11, 2020)

daniela said:


> Hi Guys!
> I got an newsletter from the local professional shop. The camera will cost 7360 Euros in Austria. What an incredible price. This is 1050 Euros more than the Mark 2 version at the time of announcement. Wow.
> 
> I was until reading the heavily pricing thinking of buying the Mark III. But as an non-professional this is definitively to much. Professional photographers will need all this new features, but for me price vs. performance is not in relation.
> ...



7.360€ in Austria ;
6.850€ in Switzerland;
124€ return(!) plane ticket Vienna-Zurich...


----------



## Alex784 (Jan 11, 2020)

Canon Canada offers a better pre-order bundle, IMO:

Price: ~6933 USD+tx, 
- 512GB CF Express Card (~600 USD)
- Card Reader
- LP-E19 Battery (~160 USD)


----------



## Alex784 (Jan 12, 2020)

tpatana said:


> BH-Photo says Feb 14th. I assume that's false news?



Actually, it is Feb 13, worldwide.


----------



## Alex784 (Jan 12, 2020)

justaCanonuser said:


> LOL. When I read this announcement, I immediately imagined a photographer at the rim of a sports field, bustling in his many pockets to seek something and muttering "Where The F((beep)) is my WTF?".



WFT, not WTF. But me too, I misread it the first time I saw it.


----------



## Alex784 (Jan 13, 2020)

Tyler Edwards said:


> Even better was the Chevy “Nova” LOL.



How about Toyota MR2 (MR2 sounds "merdeux", sh*tty) and Audi E-tron ("étron", turd ) in French speaking countries ?


----------



## Rejay14 (Jan 16, 2020)

drama said:


> The only people complaining about 20mp vs 24 mp are people who were never going to buy one. For me, all my images are going to be maximum full bleed in a magazine or newspaper - for which 20mpx has always been fine. The rest is consumed online. If I wanted to shoot for a billboard, I'd find a larger sensor and go back to 1995 when that might be relevant. As it is, this release is the second exciting Canon release (the first being the M6 mk2). It's nice to see Canon be (by their standards at least) aggressive. I'll be picking up a 1DX3 this summer when it's upgrade time.






 you might just need a rebel XT!


----------



## justaCanonuser (Jan 20, 2020)

Alex784 said:


> WFT, not WTF. But me too, I misread it the first time I saw it.


Late reply: our brains are real cheaters, depending on our cultural bias, we tend to misinterpret such three characters. Thank you and have always good light!


----------



## Del Paso (Jan 20, 2020)

Alex784 said:


> 7.360€ in Austria ;
> 6.850€ in Switzerland;
> 124€ return(!) plane ticket Vienna-Zurich...


VAT is much lower in Switzerland.
But don't forget to pay custom duties once back in Austria.
At least, you should...


----------



## Alex784 (Jan 21, 2020)

Del Paso said:


> VAT is much lower in Switzerland.
> But don't forget to pay custom duties once back in Austria.
> At least, you should...



You should not. The price includes VAT and there is no customs duties: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schengen_Area


----------



## kaihp (Jan 22, 2020)

Alex784 said:


> You should not. The price includes VAT and there is no customs duties: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schengen_Area


This isn't about Schengen border control. Switzerland is not part of the EU and hence, you should be paying VAT. Should.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 22, 2020)

drama said:


> The only people complaining about 20mp vs 24 mp are people who were never going to buy one. For me, all my images are going to be maximum full bleed in a magazine or newspaper - for which 20mpx has always been fine. The rest is consumed online. If I wanted to shoot for a billboard, I'd find a larger sensor and go back to 1995 when that might be relevant. As it is, this release is the second exciting Canon release (the first being the M6 mk2). It's nice to see Canon be (by their standards at least) aggressive. I'll be picking up a 1DX3 this summer when it's upgrade time.


That is sim[ply not true. I print 20" x 30" and 24" x 36", I would very much like 24mp rather than 20mp and I own two 1D X II's. Anybody that holds up the billboard meme doesn't understand printing, many of us output to sizes bigger than a double spread and have viewing distances less than 100 yards.


----------



## drama (Jan 22, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> That is sim[ply not true. I print 20" x 30" and 24" x 36", I would very much like 24mp rather than 20mp and I own two 1D X II's. Anybody that holds up the billboard meme doesn't understand printing, many of us output to sizes bigger than a double spread and have viewing distances less than 100 yards.



In which case, if that is a frequent issue, why on earth are you shooting on a 1DX II instead of a 5D? you've either decided you don't print A0 or bigger frequently enough to warrant it, so moot point, or you are using the wrong tool for the job. Neither is a solid position for this opinion.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 22, 2020)

drama said:


> In which case, if that is a frequent issue, why on earth are you shooting on a 1DX II instead of a 5D? you've either decided you don't print A0 or bigger frequently enough to warrant it, so moot point, or you are using the wrong tool for the job. Neither is a solid position for this opinion.


That is so easy for you to say but you don't walk in my shoes! 

I have used 1 series cameras since the 1V, I have nearly 20 years of form factor and muscle memory invested in the 1 series. I owned 1DS MkIII's when they were the best of everything you could get, Canon decided to not give me a 1 series MP upgrade since 2008, that I get by with 20mp (and have done since 2008) doesn't mean I couldn't use 24mp. I have an iPF Pro-2000 in my office so printing to those sizes is very simple for me.

Now should I be using a 5DS/r ? Maybe, but that won't give me the reliability, durability, functionality or speed I am used to, so my trade off is not simply MP's, it is abandon all I know and use solely for MP's, or keep what I have and I am used to for even longer. If I am shooting a session I might take 400 images, only one needs printing to a large size, how do I know which camera to use for that one shot? Often it is in a sequence that requires the fps of a 1 series.

No, your blanket statement falls very flat in my world.


----------



## Alex784 (Jan 22, 2020)

kaihp said:


> This isn't about Schengen border control. Switzerland is not part of the EU and hence, you should be paying VAT. Should.



Switzerland is not part of the EU, but is part of Schengen, so :
- there is no customs controls between .CH and EU.
- you can have your Swiss VAT refund because it exceeds 300CHF, if you want:






Tax free shopping in Switzerland


Travellers are eligible for a tax refund after shopping in Switzerland when you spend over the minimum purchase amount of 300 CHF




www.globalblue.com












Getting VAT/TVA refund forms for CH & EU stamped - Switzerland Forum - Tripadvisor


Answer 1 of 15: Many tourists shop in Switzerland and the EU before returning to their country of origin and are able to take advantage of a refund of most of the VAT/TVA paid on the goods. They need to have their forms stamped by a Customs Official. 1. The...




www.tripadvisor.ca









Shopping | Switzerland Tourism







www.myswitzerland.com


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Jan 23, 2020)

Had a chance to try out the new 1DX Mark III. The new focus point control system/AF On button is outstanding from what I was able to tell in the few minutes I had to check it out. Otherwise it feels identical in the hand to the 1DX Mark II which, despite the weight, has the best ergonomics of any camera I’ve ever owned. I hope that pointer/AF On button is going to work it’s way down the line because it’s a winner in my opinion.
It’s nice to have something good to say for a change. Canon innovation at its best. Didn’t even know I needed that.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Jan 23, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> That is so easy for you to say but you don't walk in my shoes!
> 
> I have used 1 series cameras since the 1V, I have nearly 20 years of form factor and muscle memory invested in the 1 series. I owned 1DS MkIII's when they were the best of everything you could get, Canon decided to not give me a 1 series MP upgrade since 2008, that I get by with 20mp (and have done since 2008) doesn't mean I couldn't use 24mp. I have an iPF Pro-2000 in my office so printing to those sizes is very simple for me.
> 
> ...


I’m also disappointed that there wasn’t a bump to 24MP. If you need to crop a page size vertical out of a horizontal composition those 4 MP would make a noticeable difference even at 8 1/2 x 11.
I was told that 20 MP was a customer driven spec and that the premier sports shooters they target didn’t want a file size ncrease. Don’t know if that’s true or not. I do think we are at the point where 20 MP might not be enough for general purpose use. I edit on a 5k monitor so I’m basically at 100% display as soon as I open the file.


----------



## drama (Jan 26, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> That is so easy for you to say but you don't walk in my shoes!
> 
> I have used 1 series cameras since the 1V, I have nearly 20 years of form factor and muscle memory invested in the 1 series.



Ah! So you're lazy. I understand. Same ecosystem, same menu system... but no. "20 years of muscle memory" indeed!



privatebydesign said:


> Now should I be using a 5DS/r ? maybe, but that won't give me the reliability, durability, functionality or speed I am used to, so my trade off is not simply MP's,



Yes, and yes they will. The weather sealing is excellent, the functionality as discussed is what you actually need, and as you've yet to define what you need high speed large megapixel images of, no-one can help you there.
[/QUOTE]



privatebydesign said:


> No, your blanket statement falls very flat in my world.



The irony is incredible. Your arguments for not moving to a more useful camera are non-existent, meaning you likely just want to feel important with your 1 Series, or are making much of this up to sound big online. Either way, it's ridiculous. Good luck.


----------

